# **** in a bomb



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Would you be offened if a bomb came to your house and it had a little fun DVD??? 


(Nick... we already know you collect.... so you'r good here).


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

KC's cool. She'd probably shake her head and mutter something about "boys..."


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

My wife can be a little touchy about those things.


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Since I dont have a wife and only a bottle of lotion, preferably Cocoa Butter, that would be fine with me =]


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

hell no.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Would you be offened if a bomb came to your house and it had a little fun DVD???
> 
> (Nick... we already know you collect.... so you'r good here).


heheh you know it!
and my gf gets excited too :dude:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

lazylightningNY said:


> KC's cool. She'd probably shake her head and mutter something about "boys..."


LOL, That's exactly what my wife would do

I personally do not see why it would be an issue for another guy to bomb ****....actually depending on who it is (aces..lol) it's probably a great idea.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I'd have to keep it on the down low. Pregnant wife with twins - no tellin' how she'd react.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

JAX said:


> I'd have to keep it on the down low. Pregnant wife with twins - no tellin' how she'd react.


That right there is a recipe for either disaster or a lot of fun, depending on the time of day and the phase of the moon :lol:

I'd prolly be safe with it...having met Michael already, she already knows he's a hornball :rotfl:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Would you be offened if a bomb came to your house and it had a little fun DVD???


By little fun, do you mean little people? Midget **** is one I haven't seen yet... :lol: But, no it wouldn't bother me or the wife although we are certified heathens :twisted:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL no worries here.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

**** just makes it better!!

Wife has yelled at me for downloading it, "Can't you just buy it?"


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

I doubt my lovely wife would find it amusing.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Um....thanks but no thanks.... :smile:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

:dude:


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

:dude:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Kris would also just laugh & call us all gay or something :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Kris would also just laugh & call us all gay or something :lol:


After some of the texts I've gotten from you, I've had to wonder about ya a bit myself :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

:lolat:



CRider said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Kris would also just laugh & call us all gay or something :lol:
> ...


Easy Rider you are ****ing with one BADASS BOOB !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Would you be offened if a bomb came to your house and it had a little fun DVD???
> ...


You mean you've never checked out Bridget the Midget?


http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=211&i=bridgetal4.jpg

Are we in the right forum here? Moderator???


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> :lolat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now, if ya can't **** with a Boob, who CAN ya **** with? :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

:lolat: :rotfl: :lolat: 


lazylightningNY said:


> dozenmonkeyz said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

You guys are disgusting degenerates!!! :bitchslap:

is that dvd available in Blu Ray?


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

**** is always welcome at "Chateau de Molleck" wifey likes it too.

i especially get a kick out of the "themed" ones with terrible acting and plot...ie "back-door bank tellers" "cherry no-more"

a night in paris also facinated me....i suddenly found paris hilton MUCH more attractive.


:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

YESSSSSSS! Bridget is on Cathouse =P...which comes on HBO for those who dont know


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

You can send me all the **** you want. I open the packages  

I like a little girl-on-girl from time to time. 3 ways are fun... 2 Chicks, 1, well, you know...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> 3 ways are fun... 2 Chicks, 1 cup, you know...


 :shock: :shock: 
http://www.mysmiley.net


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Python said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 ways are fun... 2 Chicks, 1 cup, you know...
> ...


Awe man Bob, You HAD to make me recall that image.....ugh :shock:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Python said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 ways are fun... 2 Chicks, 1 cup, you know...
> ...


Wow.... You should ban yourself.


----------

